# gourd toadstools( Mushrooms)



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a idea for your dried gourds.Have a bunch of these gourd toadstools in various places in my flower gardens.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

How clever! What is the base made of?

Patty


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

The base (stem) is a stick of pine,cedar,elm ,ash, etc. Saw bigger mushroom at a gourd show, but like the smaller ones myself.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent! thanks for the pics and the idea!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

great idea!!! I am growing gourds this year.....they are taking over my trailer! lol


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

They are sooooo cute, what a good idea and what pretty flowers.
bopeep


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Adorable!


----------

